# GE breaker mystery



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That would be a Zog question. Doesn't look good to me but I have no idea.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep, common problem with those. See attachment


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Zog said:


> Yep, common problem with those. See attachment


I am glad you stuck around. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am glad you stuck around. :thumbsup:


Me, too. Like I said before, it's good we keep someone with a level head aboard when it comes to the heavy switchgear..
Welcome back, Zog, enjoy your posts!
:thumbsup:
-Jim

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

is GE the only brand that does this?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Zog is by far one of the best members this forum has.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> is GE the only brand that does this?


No. I've seen this with cutler hammer bolt-in breakers too.


----------

